# AZCC Ride #11/ January



## Jarod24 (Dec 13, 2016)

Arizona Coaster Club ride #11 Meeting at Herberger Park Sunday January 15th at 11 am and heading out 1130. We can cruise the neighborhoods or do the park route then grab lunch somewhere in the area, either OHSO or someplace in downtown Scottsdale area. Hope to see everyone there! Ride vintage! If you don't have a vintage bike that's fine, just come cruise either way!


@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 13, 2016)

I do hope to get out there for this!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll be there and so will the wife and daughter.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just a week out guys!!! See ya there!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 12, 2017)

It's looking like rain on Sunday. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm planning to load up a bike regardless and head up to the park. If it's pouring I won't ride, probably just go grab a beer and some food around there.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 14, 2017)

It's sprinkling here in SE Gilbert right now. I thought the Cali Cartel was sending us this weather but it's coming up from the southern Cartels.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 14, 2017)

no precip at the moment in the immediate locale of the ride, none for the past few hours...


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 14, 2017)

dougfisk said:


> no precip at the moment in the immediate locale of the ride, none for the past few hours...




I'll see ya in the morning!


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not looking too bad out. Forecast is just showing clouds no rain. I plan on being there at 11. See you guys there if you can make it.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 15, 2017)

*DANGER! DANGER! WiII Rogers... :eek:*

The_ Marathon_ is this AM.  There are road closures in the central areas. * I attached a link to the marathon route and the road closure schedule.*

While the marathon provides additional attractions, you may find it a *major* challenge getting here by car.

https://rnr30-compgroup.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/sites/11/2015/04/AZ_17_courseMap_full_half.pdf
https://rnr30-compgroup.netdna-ssl....5/04/RNR-AZ-17-Road-Closure-Grid-12-23-16.pdf

@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## Jarod24 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good ride today! Thought it was going to rain. Ended up being cloudy the whole time and not a single drop of rain. Was a pain to get to the park cause of the marathon, but still had a decent turn out. Hit up OHSO brewery at the end!  Thanks for everyone who made it out!  And yes that is dougs dog sitting on his 50s corvette haha


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 15, 2017)

So Doug rolled out the Corvette just so his dog could get a rain bath? People in Arizona are just plain crazy!  .................lmao


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 15, 2017)

Great Day! And great job with the pics. Thanks Jarod 

... As for the car being out in the driveway... it's a long story... involving a water leak... and water damage to the structure... and mould...  :eek: ...

... and besides... she's a good dog...


----------

